# My last post perhaps.



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I came home today to find my back door broken the van keys stolen and my Motorhome gone.

If you should see a Burstner Nexxo T660 in white, with a number (possibly changed) FX09BND, I would dearly like to hear of it.      

Bye for now!

Alan


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Gutted for you. Check Autotrader and eBay regularly. The police won't do it.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm.

What a bummer, something to be said for leaving the van in secure storage, van in the compound, keys in the house.

Sorry mate... ray.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

rosalan said:


> I came home today to find my back door broken the van keys stolen and my Motorhome gone.
> 
> If you should see a Burstner Nexxo T660 in white, with a number (possibly changed) FX09BND, I would dearly like to hear of it.
> 
> ...


Gutted for you
Perhaps you could add it to the Stolen Motorhomes thread.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MissingMotorhomes


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Nothing I can say can alter the fact that your MH is no longer with you.

It will be one of two things, stolen just because it was there and it will turn up soon, or its been nicked as a pre-planned operation and is probably already in an ISO container being shipped abroad and gone forever.

I cant say I know how you feel because I cannot know. Just be aware that many peoples thoughts will be with you at this time.

Andy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh Alan & Rosealie so sorry to hear this I do hope you get it back will keep our eyes open for you


Jacquie


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Terrible news, our hearts go out to you, do hope it is recovered.
Sue and John


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

What a horrible experience, we really feel for you, it is not something that any of us would ever wish to find, we can only hope that it turns up soon, but such hope does not bring a lot of relief for you.

Do keep us informed as things progress.....

Dave and Lesley


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Alan, will keep a look out here. Mike


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to read your post Alan.

I have just removed our mh and my bike keys and put them in the safe.

Dave p


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh Alan, I'm so sorry to hear about your motorhome being stolen. As I recall you'd only had it a week or so.

Absolutely rotten. Utmost commiserations.

Realise we need to think again about where we should keep our keys.

Hope you will get something sorted out one way or the other before too long.

Mike


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

How terrible, we'll keep a look out down here.
Keep posting as this will at least give you some comfort that people do care.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Andysam said:


> Gutted for you. Check Autotrader and eBay regularly. The police won't do it.


The Police can't do it.

Dougie.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry!!

Did they take anything else?


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Why not Dougie? I would have thought that any polis, tasked with dealing with a particular crime, would use all methods to search for it.
Or, is motorhome stealing so low in priorities that no-one is tasked to look into it?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am sorry to hear such terrible news. I do hope that it will be recovered quickly.
we are in Spain are there any marks on it to make it easily recogniseable as I would imagine the number will be changed.

lets hope your insurance covers you new replacement for under 12 months old vehicle.

cabby


----------



## welsh (Dec 28, 2009)

*my last post perhaps*

oh we are so sorry for you nothing we say can alter how you feel hope you find out somthing soon please keep us informed how you get on

karen & Brian


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Thats a real bummer, i know how pleased you were of your recent purchase. Hope you here something soon about it. I know how you must be feeling.

Nigel & ann


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Really sorry to hear that, I know you are gutted.

A mate of mine had his door busted in with a big rock and his car keys taken and also his car, all that while he was in the house.

With that in mind I purchased a Cobra Trak 5 tracking system, They can steal the keys and the MH but if they haven't got the little fob, It alerts Cobra and you, and they alert the Police and all done silently, then when Police have it in sight Cobra stop the vehicle.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh that's awful. I'm so sorry. I hope there can be some good outcome. Don't stop posting please.


Chris


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

*Oh darlings we are with you*

We too are on your case.

Keep us posted. We are on the look out for you.

Susan and Godfrey


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear it, hope it returns soon.

Since day 1 we have hid the keys in the house and not on the key rack.

Cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

So sorry to read of your loss, we are feeling for you.

Please let us know if your insurance helps you.

It will take a while to get over the shock.

Ray and Liz


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gutted for you Alan, we had a similar experience a few years ago. We got home from holiday late on a Sunday night and being tired we took the scooter off the back of the 'van and (instead of putting it in the garage which would have involved moving the car) parked it on the drive.
The next morning I got up early to go to work and noticed that the kitchen lights were on, had a bad feeling and went out to front door and it was ajar, no scooter and my wifes four month old Polo gone.
Luckily the Hymer and my car were untouched can only suspect that the *******s were interrupted during the theft. The 'van and my car keys were found discarded on the road.
Since then we have always kept all keys locked away in a safe, a lesson, like yours, learnt the hard way!
Leaves a nasty feeling knowing that someone was in your house whilst you were upstairs asleep, so believe me I do know how you feel!
We will keep our eyes open for your van and please let us all know if there is a happy ending.
Best Regards
Mel.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Really gutted for you.
I used to hide all car keys away until a mate of mine was threatened with a baseball bat while he and his wife were in bed. He also had kids so thought it best to hand over the keys to their car.
Some of these scum bags will stop at nothing when you hear of 90 year old ladies being beaten up in bed etc, so perhaps it is not the best idea to hide keys. I am of the view that I would rather keep my legs, arms and head in one piece than lose a piece of metal.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Rotten luck. I hope your insurance company sorts it out quickly for you, Alan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry for all the aggro this will cause Alan. But at least you were not attacked or threatened.

Can you post a picture and any distinguishing marks please? You never know where the van might end up.

Ray.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

so sorry to hear that.

Makes me realise how lucky we are. I haven't locked the house in 30 years, well only if I am going away for a few days or longer, and the MH and our other vehicles sit on the drive with the keys in them.

I do have a tracker on the MH for insurance for when we are off Island.

You can't take a vehicle far here and I am well enough known that the port police would not let it board a boat without asking me, if I was not with it.

Only had a car stolen once, 29 years ago, from outside church. My dad drove me around to the two nearest pubs and there is was in the carpark, with the keys in the ignition.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh guys
We are sooooooooooo sorry.
nothing more we can says

Chin up

Keep us informed please
Kev and Sue


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A couple of years ago some lowlife barsteward ripped all the back lights off our van while it was on our driveway, I was a tadge annoyed to put it mildly so I can only imagine what emotions you are feeling.

I do hope you either get it back undamaged or the insurance gives you a good payout to get another one. Hoping for the former for you.

Pete & Judy


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear your bad news, you must be feeling gutted.
Is there anything about the van that we should look out for, distinguishing marks etc.
Lesley


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Alan,
Shocked to hear your news and will definitely be looking out for T660's on our journeys. If there are any distinguishing marks let us know.

Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*avatar*



Chrisv said:


> Hi Alan,
> Shocked to hear your news and will definitely be looking out for T660's on our journeys. If there are any distinguishing marks let us know.
> 
> Chris


Is that a campsite in your avatar chris?


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh dear Alan and Rosie,

I am gutted to read your post!  

I hope this all gets resolved as soon as possible and that your stress levels can be kept in check!

Thinking of you and looking out for for your van!

Keith and Ros


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Alan,

Just read this news and we are both absolutely gutted to hear of this happening to you.

I will keep my eyes peeled for the Nexxo, but fingers crossed that if all else fails the insurance will look after you.

Truly p***ed off to read about this.

Ian & Suzy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Alan,

IMO, the hard facts will probably be that it's not a random theft by people wanting a laugh, but rather by experienced thieves who will by now have driven it off the mainland UK and disposed of it for pre-arranged cash.

No-one commits a burglary to steal motorhome keys just to have a joyride. This is a common method of theft of high-value vehicles - mainly cars obviously - whereby gaining entry to a house in order to get the keys, is usually much easier and far more beneficial than stealing the vehicle without them.

Sadly, I don't think anyone will spot it at a campsite being used for the purpose it was built for. I think it's likely it'll be far away by now sporting a new identity.

Unfortunately.

Dougie.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Terrible news - I know what it would mean to me. I hope you are able to replace it.

I'm still waiting to hear why the police 'can't' look for it on ebay. Most people would think that a major part of the job was to track down stolen property. Perhaps they should issue us all with a list of all the things they don't do any more, then we'd know not to bother them.

Phil


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you all for your ideas and good wishes. I promise you they are more encouraging than I can tell you.
The rear bumper I managed, due entirely to innate skill, to crack both the rear and side bumper with small damage that was due for imminent repair. This was on the nearside rear.
My delightful visitor had considerable trouble to break through the rear double glazed door. Their friendliness and familiarity was then extended to emptying every drawer in the house finally needing some diesel to leave he then took advantage and £200 from a wallet. the picture does not show the rear bumper but does show my one time van. The bumper is not available at this time for pictures to be taken, for which I am consumed with regret, bile and a few other emotions.
Alan


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Phil42 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear why the police 'can't' look for it on ebay. Most people would think that a major part of the job was to track down stolen property. Perhaps they should issue us all with a list of all the things they don't do any more, then we'd know not to bother them.


Judging by the sarcasm of your last bit, it seems you feel it's simply a question of the Police not being bothered, possibly whilst eating too many pies?

It's simply a question of resources. If you've been following the news, you'll have seen tens of thousands of Police officers marching in London about reduced numbers amongst other things. No force in the UK has any capacity to have officers sit at computers every day proactively scanning the internet for possible similar vehicles to those stolen, even just the high-value ones. There are currently over 250,000 (that's quarter a million) vehicle thefts in the UK each year.

Let's say that was done though. An officer in the OP's force area spots a similar make & model motorhome for sale elsewhere. He or she would then contact the force in whose area the sale took place, with a view to get them to inspect it. They then would have to find out who was selling it and where, which itself is quite time-consuming and often impossible unless the seller can be persuaded to let the "potential buyer" inspect it. All this on the basis of absolutely no firm evidence that it's the vehicle in question, which most likely would result in the refusal by the second force to take the investigation on. Multiply that by thousands and thousands of vehicles stolen, then again by the number of possible vehicles being sold openly on the internet (an unlikely event in any case although it does happen - the crims carrying out high-value vehicle theft do not stick them on eBay), and you will arrive at a fantastically-high number of officer investigation hours.

95% of the UK's "low-level" specialist Police units such as vehicle crime, have been dispensed with, because forces have no money to spend on them, period. Because recruitment is generally at a standstill for the foreseeable, officers who retire or leave are being replaced by existing officers, and they have to come from specialist units. The result of this of course is very easy to see, and it's scandalous. But that's the reality of how austerity is applied.

It's got nothing to do with disinterest on the part of the Police, whether you choose to believe that or not. It's simply a matter of resources - or put more simply, the lack of money.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

May I respectfully suggest that we dont add to Alan and Rosealies upset by turning this thread into an anti/pro police discussion. If people feel strongly enough perhaps a seperate thread could be started????

Caulkhead


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Alan and Rosealie

I'm so terribly sorry to read about this dreadful theft. I'm sure you are both devastated, probably still in shock, and I hope it helps a little to know that so may of us care and sympathise. 
We'll certainly keep a watch for your van in our area but, sadly, I suspect that the 'theft to order' theory fits only too well.
I hope your insurers are sympathetic and offer an early and suitable settlement.
Please keep posting and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Caulkhead - I was just seeking clarification and that has now come.

I thought perhaps there was some regulation that stopped such an investigation.

Phil


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your awful news.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear of that news.

Hope all gets sorted soon

A salutary warning to us all


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Alan & Roselie,

Like others, Rita and I are gutted for you, and can only wish that the insurers will be able to make the very best of a bad situation on your behalf. 
It would please us too, to think that these scumbags would get their proper comeuppance. Unfortunately, that's nowhere near being a "dead cert" though. :x 

Kindest regards to you both,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Is this down to "lack of resources" as well?

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4300550/Youre-havan-a-laugh.html

If so exactly which "resources" are lacking?


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Rosalan would be interested to know where abouts your located if your willing to divulge so other users in your area can be vigilant.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Phil,

Sorry, I wasnt particularly having a go at you, its just that sometimes a thread like this can degenerate away from the OP. 

Caulkhead


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

We are desparately sorry for you both, this is a horrible awful thing to have happened. I know no-one has been hurt which is the main thing, but that feeling of violation runs deep. I hope the authorities and your insurance at least make the next steps as smooth as possible. Kindest regards to you both, Michelle and Ryan


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Alan and Rosie 
So sorry to hear your news. What an awful thing to happen, especially after you spent so much time looking for a new van. Hopefully your insurance will pay up and you can get a replacement very soon. 
Looking forward to seeing you back on the road
Resa and eric


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Horrible for you. What have insurance compant said. Hope its sorted soon
Chris


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am overwhelmed by the kind and practical thoughts being added to this thread.
It would be very interesting to hear from others about the time taken and the outcomes from their experiences.
My story to date:-
Arriving home after a days work I was surprised to find the space where the van is parked, empty but there was a possibility that it was to have work done on it. The first thought was that it had been collected.
Entering the house I saw that my back door was open and the cellar light was on. Expecting my wife to be there I called out but half knew that she was away for a few days.
A quick search revealed drawers opened and things thrown about. I still did not realise that we had been burgled and kept trying to fit the situation into some normality. Then it clicked! I phoned my wife, to check she was not somehow involved and there followed a great deal of gnashing of teeth. I called the Police.
Ten minutes later a constable arrived, followed by two more to check door to door, then forensics sent two more Policewomen to apply silver powder everywhere.
Nothing concrete came of the immediate investigations, gloves had been worn and the electric hook up plug could not carry prints being too scratched.
After four hours the Police had all departed.
The van keys were not hanging near a door but had been taken from where they hang in the hallway but could be seen from our back door if you knew where to look.
Phoned building insurance, being a Friday evening they could only offer to have the door boarded up but my son-in-law managed to make it close, so they were not needed. They will be phoned again on Monday.
Phoned the Household insurance who wanted to know what was taken and when I said the only thing I was sure of was £200 from a wallet, they said the first £70 was to be taken by them as excess.
Phoned vehicle insurance who said to phone the next day as I was probably too stressed to deal with them although I did not feel stressed; sad and annoyed maybe.
Today I have no further news except a neighbour saw the van drive away and a ginger haired man leaning out of a car waiting for the van. He did not like to tell the Police and later came to my home to ask that I made sure he was not mentioned in the newspaper.
We now await forms to fill. The insurance wants to know every item in the van, when bought, where bought, how much it cost and how much it would now cost. This is an interesting exercise, for they ask for receipts which are part of the vans history and in the van. My list of items is already over one hundred. This is in many ways the second blow with hours of depression when realising that this or that memento, treasured dish or tool from some obscure place will never be seen again and cannot be replaced.
I hope this is a scenario you will never encounter. My wife has taken this badly with many tears falling. She drove home yesterday, a three hour journey, crying most of the way and getting lost en-route as a result. I wonder if the thieves have any idea of the pain they cause?
Alan


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Alan

Firstly so sorry about the theft of your Motorhome. 

So ok we all insure our mhomes but it's the heartache, anger, inconvenience and ultimately out of pocket even if only having to pay the excess that the criminals cause.

Thank you for taking the time to report back. The result of this has sent my husband into the mhome to get our documents which we carry when touring.

I do hope the process of claiming is dealt with quickly and you can continue Motorhoming asap.

Jan


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope the insurance company are good with you and you get it back or another van very very soon. I am sure you have awakened many folk me included to where they should keep keys not only for their van but other vehicles parked on the drive.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

rosalan said:


> Today I have no further news except a neighbour saw the van drive away and a ginger haired man leaning out of a car waiting for the van. He did not like to tell the Police and later came to my home to ask that I made sure he was not mentioned in the newspaper.
> Alan


This paragraph rendered me almost speechless. I cannot repeat on here what I actually said but I am sure most of you will feel the same way.

I am very sorry for your loss Alan. Treasured items cannot be replaced but the van and other things can so let's hope the insurance company plays fair.

If your neighbour had phoned the Police at the time then the outcome could have been completely different but we will never know.

JohnW


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Alan & Rosie

So sorry to read this. Like everyone else we feel gutted for you. 

We met you both at Stratford one year and read your posts on here so it makes us feel like we know you a little. This makes it feel a little more personal and we really feel for you.

I know how totally devastated I would be and like Rosie there would be a lot of tears.

Really hope you get this sorted quickly and keep us updated in case we can help in any way.

Regards

Lorna (and Jerry)


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

*Stolen Motorhome*

Rosalan

Just read about your stolen motorhome. We are so sorry to hear it has gone and so soon after you'd got it.

We too will be on the lookout.

Catz


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

oly said:


> I am sure you have awakened many folk me included to where they should keep keys not only for their van but other vehicles parked on the drive.


My MH keys are kept hidden away but the car keys are relatively easy to find (but not obvious).

Having had a previous house broken into by a professional gang after my expensive new car (we were away on honeymoon) I would rather they took the keys and the cars than came looking for me and my family asleep upstairs to get the keys for them.

The easiest way to steal a new car/MH is with the keys, the place to get the keys from is generally the owner....

The cars/MH are insured.


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Hide all keys then is good advice? Yes?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh Alan, so sorry to read of your bad news.
A horrible thing to happen, you must feel gutted.

Hope you and your wife are able to get this sorted as quickly and painlessly as possible and are able to put it behind you in due course.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just a quick piece of advice Alan, When our car and scooter were eventually recovered the scooter was a write off and the insurance company replaced with a new one, no problem.
The car had done 8000 miles since it was stolen (it had less than 1000 on it when it was taken) and was generally in awful condition with cigarette burns in the upholstery, bashed up alloy wheels and various dents and scratches.
The insurance company said they would have it repaired and give it back to us!!!
I stood my ground and refused to take the car back unless they were willing to replace the complete interior, replace all the alloy wheels and also put a brand new engine in it.
After a lot of arguments the insurance company decided to write off the car and gave us a new one.
My point is, we all pay a fortune for insurance in good faith and when, unfortunately, we have to make a claim the insurance companies, in general, try every trick in the book to wriggle out of their responsibilities.
Make sure you do not accept the first offer they make, stand your ground and wait for what YOU think is the correct outcome.
Again I know this is painful, but time does eventually heal everything.
Keep your chin up.
Mel.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

and insurance premiums go up and ever upwards because?


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

thieawin said:


> and insurance premiums go up and ever upwards because?


Mainly because of personal injury claims.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

thieawin said:


> and insurance premiums go up and ever upwards because?


A primary principle of insurance is (or rather should be) that you are put back to exactly the situation you were in before the loss occurred, no better, no worse. 
Therefore if the car was to be repaired it should be repaired to it's condition before the loss, not left in a worse condition.

Left with a damaged interior and wheels and 9X the mileage does not satisfy that principle.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

tubbytuba said:


> thieawin said:
> 
> 
> > and insurance premiums go up and ever upwards because?
> ...


And thousands if not millions of uninsured motorists.

Edit: Forgot to mention ambulance chasing solicitors!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Alan,

As a virtually retired commercial insurance broker if you need any help or advice PM me and I will be very happy to assist.

On the subject of receipts for household items don't worry too much about this, it is the normal first reaction of insurers but in reality how many of us keep receipts for years after a purchase - in reality very few. They will soon accept that you are a genuine claimant, they are getting good at weeding out the fraudulent ones that they encounter far too frequently nowadays.

Have you got a 'new for old' policy and if so is there a restriction on the age of the items for this to apply?

Turning now to the motorhome itself, it is usual for the insurers to wait a month before making a settlement offer just in case it is recovered.

Sincerely hope it is found without damage.

Mike


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

thieawin said:


> and insurance premiums go up and ever upwards because?


because Insurance companies are always 'upping' the premium regardless of past claims to screw their customers out of as much as they can...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just found this thread, and I can only hope that the intervening time has allowed you to at least feel less bewildered by this awful event.

It's perhaps good that it was an almost new van, in that the insurance is more likely to replace it rather than just write a cheque for an amount which wouldn't allow replacement as like for like.

But nothing can compensate for the empty feeling you had when you had the realisation of the loss.

I hope that you either get your van back intact and unharmed or if not that the insurance company treat you well and not make life more difficult.

Hopefully as time passes, you will replace the van, and start to make new memories.

Good luck for the future, things will get better, and has been said, at least no one was hurt during all this.

Kev.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear the news of your van theft Alan, hope everything turns out ok and is settled promptly to your satisfaction.

Good luck.

Paul.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Allen Im so sorry to read this and just had to let you know that I had.
Send Ros my love and hope she is recovering by now from this. 
Your so right -the culprits dont think about the pain they inflict, as you never recover from a burglary. The fact that they have been all over your house is devastating.
Good Luck to you both xx


----------

